# HDCP stripper, hdmi in hdmi out



## Chuchuf

Is there an HDCP stripper out there that is HDMI (or DVI) in as well as HDMI (or DVI) out?


How about one that is HDMI (or DVI) in as well as twi HDMI (or DVI) out that can be used at the same time?


Both must support 1080P


Thanks,


Terry


----------



## nashou66

moome has one his freind is making. look inthe for sale forum DVI/DVI repeater.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=779887 


Post #62 lists the input outputs


Athanasios


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chuchuf* /forum/post/11668830
> 
> 
> Is there an HDCP stripper out there that is HDMI (or DVI) in as well as HDMI (or DVI) out?
> 
> 
> How about one that is HDMI (or DVI) in as well as twi HDMI (or DVI) out that can be used at the same time?
> 
> 
> Both must support 1080P
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Terry



Weren't the Dtronics units just that ?


art


----------



## nashou66

I dont think the Dtronics handel full 1080p.


Athanasios


----------



## alan halvorson




> Quote:
> Weren't the Dtronics units just that ?



The Dtronics DD-D12 Distribution Amplifiers (strips HDCP) are DVI in, two DVI out. There was also the DD-D15 with four DVI out, but I've never run across one of those.


----------



## Gino AUS

Terry, why not the moome external? 2 HDMI ins, 1 DVI out


----------



## xcj

 http://kvmshop.dk/product.asp?produc...sub=895&page=1 
http://www.worldgate.pt/proddet.php?Produto_ID=644 


These are not expensive, they do not say that they strip HDCP , but in order to do what they state they can do , they simply have to...


----------



## damon

I am on the list & awaiting the Moome EXT-HD. Scared the crap out of me when I saw the post indicating it would not work to strip hdcp.


Gino & Kal have now clarified that it can be used to perform this function.

m. conner


----------



## nashou66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *damon* /forum/post/11673936
> 
> 
> I am on the list & awaiting the Moome EXT-HD. Scared the crap out of me when I saw the post indicating it would not work to strip hdcp.
> 
> 
> Gino & Kal have now clarified that it can be used to perform this function.
> 
> m. conner



I asked this long time ago as well and so did gino.




> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by nashou66
> 
> Moome is this board the same as the dvi/dvi repeater your making?
> 
> 
> Athansios
> 
> 
> Moome:
> 
> no this is HDMI-VGA box, the other thread is my friend's HDMI-DVI!





> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Gino AUS
> 
> No rush moome, I'd rather someting that was tested and working.
> 
> So DVI is only for digital test, but is the HDCP encryption still carried or has it been stripped? My plan is to use your external box from my HDMI sources, before entering my video processor. I would much rather connect to the VP via DVI than analog, but I can only do this if there is no encryption over DVI.
> 
> Moome:
> 
> the DVI test port will release HDCP! but it made for test only! it is not legal to have that output!




So it looks like only the dvi port will strip HCDP and the other ports will pass it. But will it pass 1080p to the rgbhv?


Id rather get the dvi/dvi repeater since it also has two dvi outputs that mirror each other which can be used for a future blend or stack .


here is a link tot he data sheet
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...6&d=1182309402 


And a link to a pic of the out put side. looks like two hdmi and the dvi . He said that the ports will mirror each other , now i wonder about three?

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...6&d=1187789386 


Athanasios


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nashou66* /forum/post/11675009
> 
> 
> So it looks like only the dvi port will strip HCDP and the other ports will pass it. But will it pass 1080p to the rgbhv?



This is somewhat incorrect. You only have another choice of vga or rgbhv output and being analog, there is no hdcp. DVI is the only digital output and will strip hdcp from the dual HDMI inputs. Component inputs will not be able to be output via DVI. Gamma corrections are not applied to DVI output. All resolutions and framerates are officially supported over both analog and digital so long as it is below 165Mhz pixel clock.


----------



## nashou66

Thanks for the clarification Gino, that sounds right. So what do you think of his DVI/DVI repeater box? I eventually want to blend using two Tv-one 2250's and this box would be perfect to strip the hdcp and then send to the Blend units keeping it digital all the way to the VIM-HD. The only thing with this set up is i will ahve my lumagen in front as my source switcher and doing the 11 point gamma correction but then it occured to me that the lumagen will be doing the gamma for both projectors which really isn't the way to go since no matter how close you try to match projectors they never will be exact. so now it might take another lumagen HDQ. This way I would be using 2 HDQ after the the moome DVI repeater box. What would you do , I thought about using a single box blend solution but i like using the lumagen for the aspect control and this wouls need to be in front of the blend units for best results i think, any thoughts?


Athanasios


PS: this is alot of cables!


----------



## Gino AUS

well, looks like you'll need a number of vp's. one for your sources at the start of the chain, and one for each of your projectors to control your grey scale and gamma individually. perhaps speak to andy to see if this sort of control is available on the tvone units


----------



## dochlywd

Gino,


Did you say that the gamma doesn't work over DVI out? I don't fully understand all of this, but if I have a G90 with RGB in, a Lumagen HDP, Toshiba XA2, Motorolla cable box, and an SDI Panny RP 91, then would or how would I benefit from the new Moome external box with component and 2 HDMI in?


Thanks for the explanation. I pre-ordered but am now thinking of canceling after reading the above posts.


Doc


----------



## nashou66

I think the External HD box will allow the hdmi to output 1080p to the analog outs where now your lumagen will not. Is this Right Gino, Kal? At least this is how i understand the specs.


Gino I wasnt even thinking of source switching upfront if i had to use two Lumagens on the back end to control 11 pt gamma. Hmm Maybe i'll have to wait for the Lumagen Radiance and use that up front and the moome dvi repeater after my only HDCP source my LG BH100 and all other sources into the lumagen then the dual outs to the TVone scalers . But now that i'm thinking do you really think individual control of 11 pt gamma is really nessasary? the TVones has gamma control inthe blend zone. Andy also tells me that they are working on some other software features.....i cant remeber if there was gamma control for the rest of the image also....maybe this will be one of the features they will add. But this will all be mute point if Lumagen adds blending to the radiance or radiance pro(XS).


Athanasios


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/11675918
> 
> 
> I have a G90 with RGB in, a Lumagen HDP, Toshiba XA2, Motorolla cable box, and an SDI Panny RP 91



I think you might be better off with a HDFury to connect your HD-XA2 to the Lumagen.


And use the Lumagen's gamma controls... Menu 0 9 1 0... Grayscale calibration: Menu->IN->COLR->CTMP











The HDP lets you input RGBHV (e.g., from the HDFury)...
http://www.lumagen.com/testindex.php?module=hdp_details 


> Quote:
> *Input 4* can be Component (HD/SD), RGBS (uses in5 for sync), RGsB, *RGBHV (uses 5 & 6 for H & V sync)*



But note that the Lumagen HDP can't do a full [email protected]

So you either have to use [email protected], or you can decrease HRES to about 1800 and use 1800x1920 @71.928


----------



## nashou66

Clarence, do you have like a clip art cd with all this schit on it ! man ! your nuts in a good kinda way!










Athanasios


PS let me see you do all that with my possible set up










Two mArquees,two C2-2250, lumagen, dvi/dvi repeater, LG BH100, Dennon 1600 sdi mod, pioneer elite dvl 91, Dish network 222


----------



## Chuchuf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alan halvorson* /forum/post/11671023
> 
> 
> The Dtronics DD-D12 Distribution Amplifiers (strips HDCP) are DVI in, two DVI out. There was also the DD-D15 with four DVI out, but I've never run across one of those.



Alan,


Thanks for the reply. This is one of the units I have been looking at. But are we sure that it will "strip" HDCP where with an HDCP source on the input I can put a non-HDCP device on the output?


Terry


----------



## Chuchuf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/11672486
> 
> 
> Terry, why not the moome external? 2 HDMI ins, 1 DVI out



Because I want 2 out, not one and they must both be active at the same time.


Terry


----------



## Chuchuf

How about this product??
http://www.digitalconnection.com/pro...video/1392.asp 

It is 1080P, one in 2 out HDMI, HDCP compliant but does that mean it will allow a non HDCP device on the output and open the output.

My thoughts are HDMI HDCP source -> HDMI in VP50 HDMI out-> HDMI in 1392 HDMI out-> ->two DVI in's DVX8022 two DVI outs-> HDMI in's projectors with Moome cards.

That way digital domain all the way to the PJ, no D/A till the Moome card, and dual in's on the DVX8022 for added setup flexibility.

The DVX8022 is not HDCP compliant.

Think this will work??


Terry


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nashou66* /forum/post/11676729
> 
> 
> Clarence, do you have like a clip art cd with all this schit on it ! man ! your nuts in a good kinda way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Athanasios
> 
> 
> PS let me see you do all that with my possible set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two mArquees,two C2-2250, lumagen, dvi/dvi repeater, LG BH100, Dennon 1600 sdi mod, pioneer elite dvl 91, Dish network 222


----------



## nashou66

LMAO ! Clarence you rock! but if you did a little research you could have fond the image if moomes dvi/dvi repeater in his forsale post.


Athanasios


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chuchuf* /forum/post/11677065
> 
> 
> How about this product??
> http://www.digitalconnection.com/pro...video/1392.asp
> 
> It is 1080P, one in 2 out HDMI, HDCP compliant but does that mean it will allow a non HDCP device on the output and open the output.
> 
> My thoughts are HDMI HDCP source -> HDMI in VP50 HDMI out-> HDMI in 1392 HDMI out-> ->two DVI in's DVX8022 two DVI outs-> HDMI in's projectors with Moome cards.
> 
> That way digital domain all the way to the PJ, no D/A till the Moome card, and dual in's on the DVX8022 for added setup flexibility.
> 
> The DVX8022 is not HDCP compliant.
> 
> Think this will work??



Here's what I envisioned...











I don't see what you need 2 HDMI AA1392 for.


And does the DVX8022 have 2 DVI inputs? I only see 1 DVI input and lots of BNC inputs...









Is the 2nd DVI input an option that isn't pictured?


----------



## dropzone7

I love these little illustrations Clarence does with the equipment. It really helps those of us like myself that have difficulty envisioning how everything works and where it all falls in the AV chain. A similar diagram is what convinced me that CRT would work with my simple setup and ultimately I bought a PG from Clarence. That guy can do anything.


----------



## damon

Clarence,


You have the chain right but my two Ultras have Pininfarina cases. Get with it buddy.


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *damon* /forum/post/11677831
> 
> 
> my two Ultras have Pininfarina cases. Get with it buddy.



you need to hit refresh (shift+F5) on your browser


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/11678070
> 
> 
> you need to hit refresh (shift+F5) on your browser



Yeah, but it's a blend...not a stack.







JK


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/11678126
> 
> 
> Yeah, but it's a blend...not a stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK



hit refresh again


----------



## dropzone7

Too cool!


----------



## nashou66

Chucuff is not relizing you only need one input to the Di-Ventix. then it splits the image int to equal images inside and feathers the edges on either left or right.


Athanasios


----------



## nidi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chuchuf* /forum/post/11676777
> 
> 
> Alan,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. This is one of the units I have been looking at. But are we sure that it will "strip" HDCP where with an HDCP source on the input I can put a non-HDCP device on the output?
> 
> 
> Terry



Terry,


I tried 2 Dtrovision boxes (one being one from the first batch) with an HD-DVD player to the Crystalio 2. tried all different ways (power on , off , ..)

couldn't get that thing to output a picture (actually , both of them)


wouldn't a sinple 'smart' plug HDMI HDCP in - HDMI no HDCP out be the


great gadget to buy ?



Michael


----------



## nashou66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nidi* /forum/post/11679974
> 
> 
> Terry,
> 
> 
> I tried 2 Dtrovision boxes (one being one from the first batch) with an HD-DVD player to the Crystalio 2. tried all different ways (power on , off , ..)
> 
> couldn't get that thing to output a picture (actually , both of them)
> 
> 
> wouldn't a sinple 'smart' plug HDMI HDCP in - HDMI no HDCP out be the
> 
> 
> great gadget to buy ?
> 
> 
> 
> Michael



Its called the HD-Fury


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nashou66* /forum/post/11680300
> 
> 
> Its called the HD-Fury



he wants HDMI-to-HDMI (with HDCP stripped)


The HDFury only does DVI-to-analog(RGBHV).


----------



## GetGray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nidi* /forum/post/11679974
> 
> 
> wouldn't a sinple 'smart' plug HDMI HDCP in - HDMI no HDCP out be the
> 
> great gadget to buy ?



I think so, and I'm on a wait list for one of Moomes just in case I ever need it. But the bad thing is it could get "black listed" and thus deactivated a week after you shell out the $$ for it







HDCP sucks. I'm crossing my fingers for a HD SDI option from pixelworks. Now *that* would be a nice clean signal.


----------



## nashou66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/11680512
> 
> 
> he wants HDMI-to-HDMI (with HDCP stripped)
> 
> 
> The HDFury only does DVI-to-analog(RGBHV).



Ahhhhh! I stand Corrected !




> Quote:
> I think so, and I'm on a wait list for one of Moomes just in case I ever need it. But the bad thing is it could get "black listed" and thus deactivated a week after you shell out the $$ for it HDCP sucks. I'm crossing my fingers for a HD SDI option from pixelworks. Now *that* would be a nice clean signal.



I'm on the list to, and being black listed would suck! Maybe we should keep it on the DL from now on. Mod erase all threads relating to moomes dvi reapeater !!
















Athanasios


----------



## nidi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nashou66* /forum/post/11680300
> 
> 
> Its called the HD-Fury



D I G I T A L , not analog


I need to get an unprotected HDMI signal into the C2 , so I can use


the analog out


Michael


----------



## nidi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray* /forum/post/11680546
> 
> 
> I think so, and I'm on a wait list for one of Moomes just in case I ever need it. But the bad thing is it could get "black listed" and thus deactivated a week after you shell out the $$ for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HDCP sucks. I'm crossing my fingers for a HD SDI option from pixelworks. Now *that* would be a nice clean signal.




I thought Moome only has an external Digital to Analog box ?!?



what does Pixelworks produce, web site please ?



Michael


----------



## alan halvorson




> Quote:
> But are we sure that it will "strip" HDCP where with an HDCP source on the input I can put a non-HDCP device on the output?



I own a Dtronics DD-D12. Here's how I tested it. HD-DVD disc (King Kong) in Toshiba HD-A2, HDMI out via HDMI-to-DVI cable to DD-D12 DVI input to DVI input of non-HDCP compliant digital projector. Picture! So mine works.


----------



## alan halvorson




> Quote:
> But the bad thing is it could get "black listed" and thus deactivated a week after you shell out the $$ for it



Think about this for a moment. All the studios know about these cheater boxes. They are sold openly here and on other forums. While they used to be a taboo subject on this forum, threads that mention them are now left alone. If the studios were all that worried about the boxes, they'd have had their lawyers send out cease and desist letters to the manufacturers long ago and threatened the owners of this forum. They have not done this (to the best of my knowledge). I believe it's because experience has shown that pirates don't care about the analogy output of anything - they want that digital output. For one thing, the equipment to capture the analog HD signal is lot more expensive (at least, that's what I've read) than the equipment and software needed to capture the digital signal. I have not come across a single post that asked how to defeat HDCP so that it might be copied. Plus, there is a side effect of not enraging those (like us) who only want to continue to use their old, "obsolete" equipment, perhaps because they believe that eventually we'll be "turned" to digital.


So I am not worried.


----------



## GetGray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nidi* /forum/post/11681398
> 
> 
> I thought Moome only has an external Digital to Analog box ?!?
> 
> 
> 
> what does Pixelworks produce, web site please ?
> 
> 
> 
> Michael



Sorry, senior moment. Can't believe I typed it. Not Pixelworks, Pixelmagic. Anyway they make (or made) SDI mods, Crystallio processor. http://www.pixelmagicsystems.com/


----------



## nidi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray* /forum/post/11684618
> 
> 
> Sorry, senior moment. Can't believe I typed it. Not Pixelworks, Pixelmagic. Anyway they make (or made) SDI mods, Crystallio processor. http://www.pixelmagicsystems.com/





haven't they anounced HD-SDI solutions for a long time now ?



Michael


----------



## Chuchuf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nashou66* /forum/post/11678979
> 
> 
> Chucuff is not relizing you only need one input to the Di-Ventix. then it splits the image int to equal images inside and feathers the edges on either left or right.
> 
> 
> Athanasios



My mistake. I was under the impression that the DVX8022 had two DVI inputs. But I was wrong.....bummer.

It has 2 HD SDI in's, that's where the mistake came from.


Terry


----------



## GetGray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nidi* /forum/post/11686763
> 
> 
> haven't they anounced HD-SDI solutions for a long time now ?



Well, the VP has HD SDI inputs, but I haven't seen any sign of them releasing an output board for HD SDI. JVB digital has one, but I am hoping for a "kit" form liek pixelmagic's old kit. I used it to mod my Denon 2900 a couple years ago and love it. I'd like to be able to add HD SDI out to a HD disc player, or 2.


----------



## GetGray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nashou66* /forum/post/11669023
> 
> 
> moome has one his freind is making. look inthe for sale forum DVI/DVI repeater.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=779887
> 
> 
> Post #62 lists the input outputs
> 
> 
> Athanasios



Was going to check on the status of mine, thread appears to be gone. Removed? Anyone know status of Moomes new box?


----------



## nidi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray* /forum/post/12667415
> 
> 
> Was going to check on the status of mine, thread appears to be gone. Removed? Anyone know status of Moomes new box?



last I heard was that he wants to iron out all the 'little problems'

and only want to ship boxes that work 100%



Michael


----------



## GetGray

Good, thanks.


I rememebred the other "thread" was in the for sale section. Guess it got whacked when they changed formats to the new classified.


Cheers, Scott


----------



## thebland

I just ordered a HD FURY..... Checked the UPS tracker, it looks like it is coming from France.


----------



## nashou66

He sent me an email to send him the rest of the 210 dollars for the HD-MUX box. I think i'll send it out today.


Athanasios


----------



## GetGray

Yeah, sent same off a while back. Just didn't remember when he thought it would ship. I can wait... Prefer no bugs. Hoping to being rid of HDCP but without the signal being screwed with (i.e. passthrough, stripped only).


----------



## nashou66

He also mentioned to me on curts forum that he can make it with a selectable rgb or ycrcb colorspace. that will take longer to test of course i decided just to get the normal one.


Athansios


----------



## GetGray

I'd prefer YCbCr. I don't want it doing any conversions so I can pass YCbCr direct to a VP. Or at least, I'd like to have the option. You'd think it would be easier to leave it at YCbCr, I think that's what's coming off the source. Dunno.


----------



## kal

There's a thread about this MUX-HD box over at Moome's forum .


Any information on it (specs, dates, etc) gets posted there as soon as it's known.


Kal


----------



## kal

Final info on the MUX-HD can be found here: http://www.curtpalme.com/MUX-HD.shtm 


Kal


----------



## djricekcn

Sorry to bump this old thread but this is the only place that really has any topics regarding this. Is there any HDMI to HDMI (no DVI or RGB involved pleased) HDCP stripper?


I want to use this for mainly my gaming side of capturing but Playstation 3 has HDCP on the OS itself unlike Xbox360 where it's just on movies.


Reason I'm using this thread instead of making a new thread is that I find it relevant due to the OP.


----------



## nashou66

The MUX has two outputs that are mirrored, one is DVI and the other is HDMI. it works great.

oh and the new versions have the latest firmware that will pass YUV so no RGB conversion, you just press a or b on the remoe for either RGB or Bypass.


Athanasios


----------



## djricekcn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nashou66* /forum/post/17070021
> 
> 
> The MUX has two outputs that are mirrored, one is DVI and the other is HDMI. it works great.
> 
> oh and the new versions have the latest firmware that will pass YUV so no RGB conversion, you just press a or b on the remoe for either RGB or Bypass.
> 
> 
> Athanasios



If possible, can you link me to the product? I am unable to find it with a quick google search.


----------



## kal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djricekcn* /forum/post/17070170
> 
> 
> If possible, can you link me to the product? I am unable to find it with a quick google search.


 www.curtpalme.com/MUX-HD.shtm 


It should be pointed out this if you use the HDMI in and HDMI out, audio is not passed through HDMI. Only TOSLINK. Not sure if that matters.


Kal


----------



## djricekcn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kal* /forum/post/17070500
> 
> www.curtpalme.com/MUX-HD.shtm
> 
> 
> It should be pointed out this if you use the HDMI in and HDMI out, audio is not passed through HDMI. Only TOSLINK. Not sure if that matters.
> 
> 
> Kal



Actually, it would matter. Is there any possible work around this currently?


----------



## Prehjan

It seems that these "devices" are getting better and more robust than ever before!


Maybe it is time to upgrade mine soon.

Thanks for all the "testing/disecting" guys...it really helps me and others making up our minds.(Without to much r and d on our part!)



...not to mention salivating over the potential bonus in the PQ department!
























Side note:


Also the only way that I can envision someone needing an hdmi to hdmi stripper is for a display that has hdmi but is not hdcp compliant! I would think that most of our new gear is hdcp compliant: hence no need for such a device!


The only use for a stripper is to feed a so called "obsolete" display device! in our case our CRT's!


I have been looking into finding a way to feed a marquee moome and a hdmi/hdcp 30inch lcd at the same time using a a single Nvidia 8800 GTS video card. (...that is also hdcp compliant) ...but for some reason the two heads don't wanna play nice most of the time...it works but it has its quirks!


God! I am hate this hdcp crap more than ever! (you would think that they could have come up with a better way than a handshake to get this into the loop!)



ah!!!


Martin


----------



## alexoren

Aren't all those HDCP strippers susceptible to key revocations?


----------



## nidi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alexoren* /forum/post/17521750
> 
> 
> Aren't all those HDCP strippers susceptible to key revocations?



not all, some chips have been sourced from the panel manufacturers,


which would mean tousands if not hunderd of thousands of


LCD and Plasma Panels going black


Michael


----------



## alexoren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nidi* /forum/post/17522170
> 
> 
> not all, some chips have been sourced from the panel manufaturers, which would mean tousands if not hunderd of thousands of
> 
> LCD and Plasma Panels going black



Interesting. But that would only be the case if those chips have the same keys that said panels use. I would expect a big manufacturer (say, Samsung) to have a large pool of keys to hand out.


That said, do you know what devices use "safe" keys?


----------



## nashou66

I have the Moome MUX for two years now and it never has an issue.


Athanasios


----------



## Prehjan

No issues with both my Moome cards either...I have the first gen and the latest one


...has anyone tried/used this one:


GameSwitch PS3-S201


Here are the "key" features:


--Switch one HDMI source (Ex: SONY PlayStation®3) and one DVI displayed PC to one DVI monitor and stereo speaker

--Compliant with HDMI1. , HDCP, and DVI1.0

--Auto and manual channel selection, an external button is attached with the cable connected to monitor

--Electronic design and high quality signal transmission

--LED status to indicate the source displayed

--Magnetic pad and attachable metal plate to ease the installation


Supports the following resolutions:


--480p

--720p

--1080i

--1080p


...only the 1080P is of interest to us all!!!


It seems like a workable "device", and will do two monitors but it only a switch from what I have read...but strips this "Pain is the @rse" HDCP none the less!


...price is around 250 bucks...which is cheaper than the Moome but more expensive than the Fury II !! (I guess now there is a third "midrange" option for those looking to have this capability!)


Martin


----------



## work permit

Any later news on hdmi strippers? I've been using the Moome mux and have no issues with it, but was wondering if there are any hdmi 1.3 solutions out there that will pass digital (NOT analogue) out.


HDCP is a pain. I am driving two displays (a sony g-90 via a moome card and a plasma screen). I also use an hdmi switch into my receiver (becuase it only has 4 hdmi inputs). Because of the mutiple "hops" (switch, receiver, splitter), HDCP handshake fails. And so I have to use the moome to strip out this useless overhead just to legitimately use my equipment.


----------



## Donny Bahama




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *work permit* /forum/post/19413947
> 
> 
> HDCP is a pain.



Amen to that. My system is basically non-functional due to HDCP issues. With the intended signal chain:


source >> 4x2 HDMI switch >> receiver >> HDMI over CAT5 >> projector


it simply refuses to work. If I bypass any one thing between source and projector, it works (and thus, each manufacturer disclaims culpability.) If I could just insert a simple HDCP stripper device right after the receiver, my life would be great.


----------

